# Mozart's 37th



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

The symphony that was mistakenly catalogued by Koechel as Mozart's 37th turned out to have been by Michael Haydn, with only a slow introduction contributed by Mozart. I realize I've never heard it, and am old enough and poor enough not to want to buy a copy that I may only listen to once or twice. Anyone know of an on-line performance I can listen to to satisfy my curiosity?

Thanks.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

That would be Michael Haydn, Symphony No. 25.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

I have heard the intro - I would say Mozart had a tricky job with this one - not wanting to outshine his friend and colleague and at the same time writing something that fits with the rest. He does just the right job in my view - but if you haven't heard it before dont expect something grand and powerful like the slow intro in the 1st mvt of the prague sy.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Thank you! .


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Another problem solved.


----------

